# Pics of my BMW 535d on BBS LM reps



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all

Just bought some BBS replicas for the E60 and thought i'd stick some photos up in here for those who requested them

I gave it a quick clean yesterday and stuck em on. The lips are in need of a refurb but i wont get round to doing this till the summers here and the gritters are parked up for a while!









































































I cant leave my other baby out! Poor thing!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks ace 
Best wheels for BMW :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks a fair weapon, those rims give it some extra agression too, awesome.

and dont go denying it, that 500 is yours too lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks really tidy on those wheels. :argie:

Like how you snuck a picture of the other toy in too. :thumb:


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Its a fair cop. Guilty as charged!

I told the owner to get it in white. I think it fell on deaf ears!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Looks really tidy on those wheels. :argie:
> 
> Like how you snuck a picture of the other toy in too. :thumb:


@BenZS. I had to put one up of it. I feel like i'm neglecting her when i focus on the BMW. Love it to bits!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

dean j said:


> @BenZS. I had to put one up of it. I feel like i'm neglecting her when i focus on the BMW. Love it to bits!


Two completley different cars, but so much in different ways aswell I bet.

How much power does the Skyline have? Is the BMW remapped?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some nice dish at the rare, cant beat dished hoops to make a bavarian look better.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Two completley different cars, but so much in different ways aswell I bet.
> 
> How much power does the Skyline have? Is the BMW remapped?


The BMW is the standard 272 bhp and 413 lb/ft. The Skyline made 396 atf a couple weeks ago. I didnt want to reveal the Skyline figure just incase the AMD rolling road day went ahead. I probably will still run it though to hear the noise again! :argie:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Great choice of wheel mate, looks spot on!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've always liked these wheels, and they suit YOUR car perfectly :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Those rims set the e60 off nicely!! :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice Dean, they compliment the car perfectly, are they staggered?


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks great, it will look even better if the front is lowered lets say 20mm and the rear 30mm.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Nice Dean, they compliment the car perfectly, are they staggered?


Yes they are mate. Not too sure thw wheels widths though. 

Tyres are 245 front and 275 rear though

Agree on getting it lowered but its not the most comfortable car standard and on runflats. These 19's actually ride better than the RF's and i'm quite liking the comfort

Although i probably will get it lowered 20-30mm all round at some point.

Remap though first methinks! :thumb:

Thanks for the compliments though lads


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Lovely wheels Dean, i am a big fan of BBS LM's, especially on BM's. As said previously, it just needs lowering a bit, but that is my personal preferance.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

nice !! love lm's  
and the 32 is awesome too not that i'm a liner fan or anything lmao :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking nice Dean


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Firstly love the R32!!!!!!!!!!

Honestly not sure the wheels actually look right on the 5-series to be honest, most of the time i love the LM's but they just don't seem to sit quite right with it (IMO of course) - I think the AC Schnitzer wheels are the only ones i've seen look right on a 5-series, but some of the standard BMW wheels look soo good anyway i think it's more that i'm not keen on modded 5-series as it's just not a car you see with aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nom nom nom!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

pmsl @ nom nom nom.

Yeah they are quite nice i must admit. I'll probably keep the old wheels for winter tyres as the car was useless in the snow!

All i need to do is get the lips refurbed and get rid of the bloody defects in the paint.

Wheres all the volunteers???


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Good choice, looking good!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they suit the E60 rather well :thumb:


----------

